# مشكلة في السبلت يرجى المساعدة



## MECH.ENG.88 (20 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. اخواني الاعزاء لدي سبلت نوع regal في بداية شغيله من المفترض ان يعمل الضاغط مع زر التشغيل الا ان انه في البداية تعمل المروحة فقط وبعد مرور 5 دقائق تقريبا يعمل الضاغط .. وكل نصف ساعة تقريبا يفصل من دون ان يتم تبريد الغرفة ويبقى فاصلا لمدة 5 دقائق كذلك وتدور المروحة فقط ثم يعود ليعمل مرة اخرى ولا اعرف السبب لماذا لايستمر الضاغط بالعمل .. ارجو المساعدة .. علما ان الفولتية مستقرة وحالة الغاز مستقرة والضغط مناسب


----------



## ابن العميد (21 أغسطس 2012)

الافضل انك تكشف كمان عالكارته يمكن يكون فيها عطل بيأخر قيام الضاغط


----------



## mottohotto (21 أغسطس 2012)

المكيف مسرب غاز 
و الفصل نتيجه الاوفرلود الداخلى للكمبروسر لانه ساخن جدا 
استدعى فنى لكشف التسريب و عمل فاكيوم و اعاده شحن


----------



## hishont2 (21 أغسطس 2012)

اخى العزيز العطل دة ممكن مايكونش عطل
انا معرفش نوع الجهاز بتاعك بس اى جهاز لازم يكون فيه توقيت زمنى بين وقت التشغيل الزمنى لوقت تشغيل الكمبروسر
تاكد من الريموت يكون وضع التبريد ودرجه الحرارة المطلوبه وخلافه وحاول ان تشعر وتتحسس درجه حراره المواسير وتاكد من الفلاتر 
المشكله عند تتلخص فى لماذا يفصل الكمبروسر بعد 5 دقائق ولاكن ان الكمبروسر لا يعمل الا بعد 5 دقائق هى وسيله حمايه فى الكارته وتسمى تايم ديلاى او التاخير الزمنى 
ولو تدر تشرح العطل اكثر من كده انا اسعد بالتواصل معك و كرا اخوك هشام مشرف قسم تبريد وتكييف منذ 11عام


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على ردودكم .. بخصوص نوعية الجهاز فهو regal كما ذكرت بالاعلى تركي المنشأ .. بالنسبة لهذه المشكلة فهي ليست دائمية فياتي احيانا يعمل تقريبا لمدة ساعة متواصلة تقريبا ثم يفصل تقريبا ل10 دقائق الضاغط ويعود للعمل هذا في النهار.. الا ان هذه المشكلة غالبا ماتحدث ليلا يعمل لمدة قصيرة ثم يفصل لمدة قصيرة وهكذا ... ولايوجد اي تسرب او حلل في ضبط جهاز الريموت . كما انه كما قلت لكم عند بدء تشغيله لايعمل الضاغط تعمل فقط المروحة وبعد برهة يعمل الضاغط حيث من المفترض ان يعمل كلاهما سوية الا ان هذا لايحدث ..


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 أغسطس 2012)

mottohotto قال:


> المكيف مسرب غاز
> و الفصل نتيجه الاوفرلود الداخلى للكمبروسر لانه ساخن جدا
> استدعى فنى لكشف التسريب و عمل فاكيوم و اعاده شحن[/
> 
> ...


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 أغسطس 2012)

hishont2 قال:


> اخى العزيز العطل دة ممكن مايكونش عطل
> انا معرفش نوع الجهاز بتاعك بس اى جهاز لازم يكون فيه توقيت زمنى بين وقت التشغيل الزمنى لوقت تشغيل الكمبروسر
> تاكد من الريموت يكون وضع التبريد ودرجه الحرارة المطلوبه وخلافه وحاول ان تشعر وتتحسس درجه حراره المواسير وتاكد من الفلاتر
> المشكله عند تتلخص فى لماذا يفصل الكمبروسر بعد 5 دقائق ولاكن ان الكمبروسر لا يعمل الا بعد 5 دقائق هى وسيله حمايه فى الكارته وتسمى تايم ديلاى او التاخير الزمنى
> ولو تدر تشرح العطل اكثر من كده انا اسعد بالتواصل معك و كرا اخوك هشام مشرف قسم تبريد وتكييف منذ 11عام




اخي العزيز شكرا على اجابتك .. كيف يمكن الغاء التايم ديلي في الكارت ؟؟ ولماذا لاتوجد هذه الحماية في بقية السبلتات؟؟


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 أغسطس 2012)

hishont2 قال:


> اخى العزيز العطل دة ممكن مايكونش عطل
> انا معرفش نوع الجهاز بتاعك بس اى جهاز لازم يكون فيه توقيت زمنى بين وقت التشغيل الزمنى لوقت تشغيل الكمبروسر
> تاكد من الريموت يكون وضع التبريد ودرجه الحرارة المطلوبه وخلافه وحاول ان تشعر وتتحسس درجه حراره المواسير وتاكد من الفلاتر
> المشكله عند تتلخص فى لماذا يفصل الكمبروسر بعد 5 دقائق ولاكن ان الكمبروسر لا يعمل الا بعد 5 دقائق هى وسيله حمايه فى الكارته وتسمى تايم ديلاى او التاخير الزمنى
> ولو تدر تشرح العطل اكثر من كده انا اسعد بالتواصل معك و كرا اخوك هشام مشرف قسم تبريد وتكييف منذ 11عام




اخي العزيز شكرا على اجابتك .. كيف يمكن الغاء التايم ديلي في الكارت ؟؟ ولماذا لاتوجد هذه الحماية في بقية السبلتات؟؟ كما ان وضعية الريموت والمواسير جيدة وباردة والفرق بدرجة الحرارة محسوس


----------



## safwat salah (21 أغسطس 2012)

*المشكلة عندك فى الكباس ولازم يتغير بكباس جديد*


----------



## عمادالجعفرى (22 أغسطس 2012)

حضرتك لما بتيحى تشغل الجهاز والمروحة بس هى الا بتعمل بيكون الجهاز كان يعمل ولا لا وهل انت شوفت الكباس سخن ولا لا 
اتمنى من التوضيح اكثر .... لو الجهاز كان يعمل وانت جربت الجهاز فى اكيد مشكلة الكباس ها تقابلك وما يشتغلش 
ويفصل افرلود ..... وطالما الكارته بشغل الوحدة الخارجية فتبقى ساليمة .......... المشكلة عندك ممكن يكون فى سدد فى الدائرة او البلف العاكس فيه مشكلة 
وهل الكباس روترى ولا ترددى .... نتمنى انك توضح اكثر اذى ما وصلت لحل


----------



## mottohotto (22 أغسطس 2012)

المكيف مسرب غاز 
و الفصل نتيجه الاوفرلود الداخلى للكمبروسر لانه ساخن جدا 
استدعى فنى لكشف التسريب و عمل فاكيوم و اعاده شحن


اذا ماتفسيرك لعد نهوض الضاغط في بادية التشغيل؟؟
هذا شيء طبيعى فى بعض الماركات و هذا تصميم المصنع نفسه و ليس عيب بالكارت مثل سانيو و باناسونك فى الخليج و جنرال و ميتسوبيشى و هذا لسرعه التكثيف و رفع كفائه الجهاز فى بدايه تشغيل الكمبروسر
 كما انه في بعض الاحيان يعمل لساعات مستمرة بدون توقف واكثر الاحيان لا فلو كان هناك تسرب اليس من المفروض ان يعطي اوفر لود في جميع الاوقات؟
الكمبروسر فيه ملف كهرباءى يحصل على تبريده من الغاز الراجع من المبخر فلو استمر الكمبروسر يعمل بدون غاز لتبريد الملف الكهرباءى سوف تجد الكمبروسر ساخن جدا و هنا يقوم الاوفر لود الداخلى بعمليه الفصل لحمايه الملف من الاحتراق
انصحك باستدعاء فنى لفحص كباستور الكمبروسر او شحنه الجهاز


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (23 أغسطس 2012)

والله لا اعتقد انه يوجد هناك تسرب ولكن ساحاول ان استعين بفني تكييف.
ملحوظة: صوت الضاغط عند العمل مستقر وبعد مدة تشغيل تقريبا لاتزيد عن 10-15 دقيقة يزداد صوته بشكل عالي وملحوظ لمدة نصف دقيقة ثم فجاءة يفصل وهكذا يعمل ويفصل . ماهو الاستنتاج برايكم؟


----------



## Badran Mohammed (23 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ intel dell اتوقع ان الجهاز لايوجد به خلل ولكن احتمال يكون الجهاز Non Tropical A/C System وبالتالي هذا الجهاز مصمم للعمل في ظروف لاتتعدى درجة الحرارة الخارجية عن 35 -40 درجة مئوية فنلاحظ ان الجهاز شغال وقت بداية العمل لان الضاغط لم يسخن بعد الى حد الفصل وعندما يعمل لمدة زمنية في النهار اقل منه في الليل سوف يفصل الجهاز .هذا احتمال 70%
الاحتمال الاخر ممكن يكون نقص في الغاز كما تفضل بعض الاخوة .هذا احتمال يكون 50%
انتضر الاجابة هل نوع الضاغط Tropical Compressor او هل حجم الوحدة الخارجية صغيرة او كبيرة بالمقارنة مع ماركات اخرى لديك لاتحدث معها نفس المشكلة


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (23 أغسطس 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> الاخ intel dell اتوقع ان الجهاز لايوجد به خلل ولكن احتمال يكون الجهاز Non Tropical A/C System وبالتالي هذا الجهاز مصمم للعمل في ظروف لاتتعدى درجة الحرارة الخارجية عن 35 -40 درجة مئوية فنلاحظ ان الجهاز شغال وقت بداية العمل لان الضاغط لم يسخن بعد الى حد الفصل وعندما يعمل لمدة زمنية في النهار اقل منه في الليل سوف يفصل الجهاز .هذا احتمال 70%
> الاحتمال الاخر ممكن يكون نقص في الغاز كما تفضل بعض الاخوة .هذا احتمال يكون 50%
> انتضر الاجابة هل نوع الضاغط Tropical Compressor او هل حجم الوحدة الخارجية صغيرة او كبيرة بالمقارنة مع ماركات اخرى لديك لاتحدث معها نفس المشكلة




شكرا على اجابتك .. هذا الجهاز لم تظهر عليه هذه المشكلةة في الصيف الماضي ..ظهرت في الصيف الحالي ..وبالنسبة للوحدة الخارجية فحجمها طبيعي تقريبا .. اما بالنسبة لنوع الضاغط فلا اعلم غدا ان ش الله سوف ارى ان كان هناك معلومات مفيدة حول مواصفات الجهاز في الورقة الملصقة عليه .


----------



## Tanuf3737 (24 أغسطس 2012)

صاحبي عندك نقص في الشحنة ال غاز


----------



## ابو يوسف المنصوري (24 أغسطس 2012)

واجهتني مشكلة مثل هذا النوع التي تفضلت بذكره في ظني تأكد من كابستور المروحة هل هو ضعيف( بدله بمثله أو أكبر منه شوية) ........... وأحيانا يكون الشبك الحار تعبان وهذه الحالة بيفصل المكيف كل خمس دقائق.............
واحيانا يكون الأفرلود بيسخن بسرعة


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 أغسطس 2012)

Tanuf3737 قال:


> صاحبي عندك نقص في الشحنة ال غاز





ابو يوسف المنصوري قال:


> واجهتني مشكلة مثل هذا النوع التي تفضلت بذكره في ظني تأكد من كابستور المروحة هل هو ضعيف( بدله بمثله أو أكبر منه شوية) ........... وأحيانا يكون الشبك الحار تعبان وهذه الحالة بيفصل المكيف كل خمس دقائق.............
> واحيانا يكون الأفرلود بيسخن بسرعة




المكيف لايفصل تقريبا فقط بالليل بالنهار تقريبا مستقر ... ثم ماذا تعللون ارتفاع صوت الضاغط فجاة ثم يفصل ؟؟؟


----------



## nansyyyyy (25 أغسطس 2012)

المشكلة عندك فى حساس الحرارة فى الغرفة ممكن يكون مش راكب كويس وممكن يكون بايظ حطه فى ميه سخنه وشوف درجة حرارة الجهاز عندك لو الضاغط اشتغل على درجة حرارة عالية يبقى الضاغط كويس وغير الحساس


----------



## hishont2 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

أخوانى كل اللى أنتم بتقولوه دة مظبوط بس مبالغ فيه.... وبالنسبه للتأخير الزمنى لا يمكن تعطيله لأنه أوبشن وسيفتى على الكارته ولا يمكن تعطيله إلا عندما تفك الكارته وتقوم بتشغيل الجهاز مانول او يدوى وفى الحاله دى هاتحتاج لترموستات وخلافه لو ما زال العطل قائما حتى الان ومع أسفى للتأخير فى الرد أريد أن أسئلك سؤال واحد فقط هل عندك جهاز واحد فقط فى المنزل ولو عندك جهاز اخر نفس نوع الجهاز ده ممكن تتابعه وممكن يكون الجهاز بيعمل كل المشاكل دى وبالذات فى الليل عشان زياده الأحمال الكهربائيه يعنى عشان أوضح لك ممكن يكون عندك 2جهاز واحد نوعه ترين 1.5 حصان وأخر 1.5 شارب و الجهازين بيشتغلو فى نفس الوقت فى الليل وفى هذه الحاله الكباس الموجود فى الجهاز الشارب هو فقط من سيعمل والسبب فى ذلك أن شركة شارب تضع مواصفات للكباس الخاص بها و يعمل عندما يكون الفولت من 170 إلى 240 فولت اما الترين من 210 إلى 230 فولت وإذا كان الفولت اقل من ذلك فى وقت ذروة الأستهلاك لن يعمل كلا من الكباسين المراوح ذات الأحمال الخفيفه فقط هى التى سوف تعمل اما الكباسات ستكون ساخنه جدا ولن تعمل وأسف جدا على تأخيرى فى الرد عليك يا أخى وارجو من الله ان يوفقك وشكراً


----------



## hishont2 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

وبالنسبه للأخ اللى بيشكك فى البلف العاكس أقول له يا صديقى إذا وجدت أى ماسوره هاى أو لو مجمعه ثلج عندها ممكن أن تشكك فى الهيت بامب وأما للأخ الذى يشكك فى الكمبروسر فأقول له أن الكمبروسر يعمل فى الصباح بشكل جيد فلماذا لا يعمل فى الليل.... وشكرا لكم جميعا وعلى أرائكم المفيده


----------



## hishont2 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

وبالنسبه للأخ الذى يشكك فى الأوفر لود وهذه معلومه لى ولكم جميعاً ...
الأوفر لود هو قاطع حمايه فولت أو كهربى 90% وقاطع حمايه حرارى 10% ويسمى قاطع حمايه من زيادة الحمل ويقصد بكلمة الحمل هو الحمل الكهربى الأمبير يعنى والذى ينتج من أرتفاع الفولت أو أنخفاضه ومش معنى كده أن الأوفرلود ما يفصلش إلا عندما ترتفع حراره الكمبروسر لآ لآ لآ عندما ينقص أو يرتفع الفولت أو لأى سبب يرتفع الأمبير للكمبروسر عندها فقط يقوم الأوفرلود بدوره كواقى وحمايه للكمبروسر وبالنسبه لريشه الأوفر لود فنقطة الفل والتوصيل تعتمد على درجة حرارة وأنكماش المعدن المصنوعه منه وشكراً


----------

